# Color Block by Sinful Colors



## zadidoll (Mar 23, 2012)

These are all core colors. New display, old colors.



[SIZE=large]*Color Block *[/SIZE]
Retail: $1.99


Let's Meet (yellow)
Why Not (blue)
Big Daddy (orange)
Let's Talk (purple)
Ruby Ruby (red)
Happy Ending (green)





 ​ 



​ 928 Let's Meet (yellow)​  ​ 



​ 951 Why Not (blue)​  ​ 



​ 850 Big Daddy (orange)​  ​ 



​ 929 Let's Talk (purple)​  ​ 



​ 369 Ruby Ruby (red)​  ​ 



​ 949 Happy Ending (green)​


----------



## AxisOfAnarchy (Apr 4, 2012)

I love these colors and can't wait to try them. Although the artist in me kind of flinches at calling Let's Talk a purple. It's a blue it's just warmer toned than Why Not. I have a similar color in Piggy Polish to Let's Talk that's called "Something Blue" and if it weren't for the horridly long drying time, I'd use it more often.


----------



## TeresaDouglas (Apr 5, 2012)

I like all of those colors! I agree that Let's Talk looks more like a dark blue than a purple, unless it's the lighting. Big Daddy is one of the nicer oranges that I've seen; I may actually be able to pull that one off for summer.


----------



## erinkins (Apr 5, 2012)

Yesterday I bought Why Not and Big Daddy. I also bought Dream On. I didn't even go for any of these colors sadly. I'm looking for a turquoise that leans more towards blue. If anyone knows of any let me know!


----------



## UrbanFool (Apr 26, 2012)

How about the Niki Manaj "Fly" posted elsewhere here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/121376/opi-nicki-minaj-collection

It's an awesome turquoise and the pink is great too. (can't recall the name of it.)

Duh... "Pink Friday"


----------



## TeresaDouglas (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *UrbanFool* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How about the Niki Manaj "Fly" posted elsewhere here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/121376/opi-nicki-minaj-collection
> 
> ...


 Thanks for linking to that older thread! I hadn't seen the Nicki Minaj collection before. I like all of the polishes, especially Save Me. The silver and rainbow glitter is so cool!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 28, 2012)

I don't know how availabe the Nicky Minaj collection is, I couldn't find any around me, which included a trek to the mall! I just bought some Essie colors and they have a "boating/ out to sea" collection with a pretty turquoise color. Also scored some colors at Sally's and found another hot turqoise color there...along with some new neon China Glazes... I think I ended up with 6 new colors? lol..love nail polish!


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 28, 2012)

If you have an ULTA near by check there.


----------



## calexxia (Apr 29, 2012)

Beauty Brands also had the Nicki Minaj, as do a couple of the local nail places...definitely worth a look-see (And online, I know I ordered from Bloom and was able to get some SAVE ME, they DID have the whole collection)


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 4, 2012)

I'll have to look online, no Ulta's near me. Even my Sephora is a small corner in JCPenney.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been researching online and beginning to make my purchases that way, as well, for my beauty products. Which is one of the many reasons I joined here! I do my own nails, so I never make it to a nail salon anymore, except for my spring/summer pedis!


----------

